# Ruger® American Rifle Ranch Bolt-Action Rifle



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

anyone have this rifle? pros? cons?
either comes in a .223 or a .300blackout? 

What is the .300 blackout


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A Blackout is shortened .223 necked out to .308. It shoots a bullet that you would ordinarily shoot in a 30-06 but at sub-sonic speeds. It's very quiet. No bullet crack and very little report. I shot a friends Blackout that had a suppressor on it and it sounded like a pellet gun. It was cool.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have 2 ruger Americans already, a full sized 22-250 and a compact model 308. Both shoot well. I have no complaints about them yet. I really like the user adjustable trigger.

I'm thinking about getting a ranch model in 223 myself since it's barrel is a little bit shorter than my savage axis's SR's. I have one of my suppressors mounted on that Axis. I think that a little shorter barrel will help to balance out the rig with the suppressor stuck out there.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the standard American in 22-250 and 243. Took the 22-250 out today to do some load testing. Here are a couple of the groups. This is 3 shots at 100 yards, one measures 1/2" and one measures 3/4"


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

As I understand it, I believe they have aluminum bedding in the stock, something they are calling power bedding, adjustable triggers and free floated barrels.


----------

